# What's the best shoulder strap, currently?



## CarlTN (Sep 19, 2013)

I know some of you like the Blackrapid. I'd like to know the differences between several of these (the ones that use a "c-loop", like "CustomSLR", etc.), to help me decide what to try next. I'm probably going to sell my Spider Holster Pro, I've not used it very much. It works ok but I now think a shoulder strap would be better. 

My cousin bought one of these straps, now I can't remember which he bought. I tried it with his 1DX mounted to a 300 f/4 IS + 1.4x TC, and it definitely felt good...although that body/lens still did not feel light, when holding/shooting. 

I've ordered a battery grip for my 6D. The heaviest lens I own is the Sigma 120-400, at about 3.9 pounds. I usually leave it mounted to a carbon fiber monopod (itself weighs around 1 pound). Would be nice to be able to carry this with a strap...but mostly I would want to use the strap to carry the camera with smaller lenses.

Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## pwp (Sep 19, 2013)

This is a subject that has been dealt with on an almost weekly basis here at CR. Do a search and read up.

FWIW I've recently upgraded to CarrySpeed http://straps.carryspeed.com/Products-1-1.html with an FS Pro, an Extreme and for events, the Double Pro. There are a number of tangible advantages to this system. Apart from the obvious sling strap comfort and practicality which a BR Strap can offer, Carry Speed pulls ahead in a few key areas. First, the F1 mounting plate is ArcaSwiss compatible without any additional bolt-ons, the F1 plate sits flat on the bottom of the camera body and has no fewer than SIX screw holes into which you can attach other plates such as the three different types of Manfrotto I regularly use, without the need to remove the F1. That's very cool. 

While we are on the F1 Plate, an unexpected benefit which may chime for you is the fact that the stainless steel pin is 100% compatible with the SpiderPro holster (and vice-versa). Don't be in too much of a hurry to sell your SpiderPro setup, there are times when they can be extraordinarily useful companions.

Another, not to be underestimated plus for CarrySpeed is the QuickSlide adjustment on the strap. Probably best looking at the links rather than me trying to explain. 

BR is fine, but misses out on some of the very evolved functionality that CarrySpeed brings to the table.

http://straps.carryspeed.com/Products-1-1.html
http://www.gavtrain.com/?p=1877
http://www.jhedgesphoto.com/blog/2012/11/15/carryspeed-camera-straps-review/

-pw


----------



## TexasBadger (Sep 19, 2013)

Personally I like my CPS strap!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 19, 2013)

I think that it is subject to personal preference. One thing I do know is that all the neck straps I've tried gave me a stiff neck while I can carry my camera all day with the black rapid with no pain.



I sold my CPS strap


----------



## hambergler (Sep 19, 2013)

Luma Cinch II

I had blackrapid RS-sport previously but I like the Cinch II much more.


----------



## CharlieB (Sep 19, 2013)

Define "best"...... differs per individual !~

I've been using the OpTech wide neoprene straps with great success for a long while. The quick connects are very sturdy, the straps are comfy. I usually add on an extra quick connect end to the grip, so I can switch from horizontal to vertical carry in literally... what... 5 seconds?

Using these for EOS-5Dii, 7D, Leica Ms and though they don't get used much these days, Hassleblad 500C/M, 553EL/X and 903SW/C.

You can get one or two straps, and a bunch of spare "ends" if you want to just save some $$ and swap the strap around. I do that with the Hasselblad stuff. Leicas still get their own - for now.

Not too pricey either, or trendy.... just good ol' plain jane comfy affordable and configurable straps.


----------



## CarlTN (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you all kindly for the advice, I will research these. Will probably have more questions.


----------



## Menace (Sep 23, 2013)

I'm very satisfied with my Black Rapid - I can easily carry a 1d body mounted with a 70-200 2.8 all day long. (I'm only 5'6")


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 12, 2013)

+1 for the Luma Cinch. $50.00, or $60.00 with their Arca mounting plate. 

http://lu.ma/pages/cinch


----------



## replay0 (Oct 12, 2013)

Black Rapid sport. I've kept it on all day for 12+ hr hikes (Yosemite Half Dome, etc.), and multiple day treks (Routeburn track, New Zealand, etc.) paired up with a 5DMark3+24-70II with no pain or health issues.


----------



## candc (Oct 12, 2013)

I can tell you what I think about the blackrapid sport, I use it with some heavy lenses and its good but could be better. The adjustment loop slips and its on the back side so you have to take it off to adjust which I don't like. I use a pinch pin to clamp it down which works but its kind of a hassle.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 15, 2013)

Thanks again for your thoughts. I just ordered an Optech, decided to go the cheap route and see if I can make it work. If not I'll send it back and try something else. I doubt it will work well with my 120-400, but it just might work for just the 6D with a smaller, wider lens. I'm pretty sure the 200 f/2L I rented in 2011, came with an Optech...and I liked it on that. I might be remembering wrong, though.


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 15, 2013)

BR double strap and I take off one for single camera carry.


----------



## jonathan7007 (Oct 20, 2013)

One other name to add to the discussion: UpStrap

Lower tech and more usual configuration over the neck: look at Upstrap, too. The pad at the top just will *not* slip off ANY clothing I have ever worn while shooting. So it feels steadier on my shoulder. There is a range of widths and materials based on what you are hanging from the strap. Founder of this little company was a working photojournalist for a good number of years.
www.upstrap.com

I look forward to looking at Paul's suggestion because I recently switched over to all Arca-Swiss head attachments. I think the 70-200 could be suspended in a much more accessible way so perhps this is it. 

I got a great deal from a friend on a couple of ThinkTank holsters, gear belt, and suspender-style straps. I bring this up to point out that we all have a bunch of different scenarios and carry-gear to go with them!


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 20, 2013)

+1 on Carry Speed. Tripod plate was the main reason I went with it - very well thought out.


----------



## Magnardo (Oct 20, 2013)

Problem 1 with the U Strap is that it comes in a set length and if you are a big guy,.....it can be small in length.

Problem 2 with the U Strap is it has metal buckles that will scratch both your top screen as well as the rest of the camera if left uncovered. They need to invent something that slides over it.


Otherwise is very sturdy and strong.

Depends on the camera,....but none of the photographers I admire use single straps.
I think they are outdated.
Unless shooting weddings with dual cameras and you need a harness,.... I think you should use a small hand strap.

Good luck.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2013)

hambergler said:


> Luma Cinch II
> 
> I had blackrapid RS-sport previously but I like the Cinch II much more.



I haven't try Luma Cinch II yet. Recently I tried to carry my X100s the way Luma Cinch II(One end on the side and the other on at tripod) and I feel the camera is huggin me much better than the BR strap.

-


----------



## ScottyP (Oct 20, 2013)

The Luma cinch doesn't twirl around at all like the straps that attach to one point can tend to do. The cinch attaches to two points on the camera and/or tripod mount. That makes it lay flat on your side or back. And the "cinching" part is good; you tug on the slider and it shortens for walking or lengthens for shooting.


----------



## Hillsilly (Oct 20, 2013)

Good timing - I'm currently starp shopping right now. FWIW, I'm weighing up Footprint vs Artisan & Artist vs Gordy's vs Ciesta. I think I'll try Footprint.

I like my Blackrapid strap, but it doesn't get a lot of use with me. I like to mix things up. While normally happy to go bandolier style over the left shoulder, sometimes I'll have it hanging loosely on my right shoulder. The BR strap isn't designed for this. And despite being a regular tripod user, I haven't really investigated gluing the BR strap to a tripod clamp - which means that I'm regularly putting it on and taking it off. I have a Tamrac N-45 on most of my cameras.


----------



## docholliday (Oct 20, 2013)

I still prefer the Op-Tech sling kit with the utility strap. Cheap, simple, functional, comfortable, and without holding up the tripod socket like the Krap-Rapid (yes, some of us use a tripod often).

With the quick release buckles, I can pop off the strap in seconds whether the strap stays on and the camera in hand or if on tripod and the strap isn't needed (windy days to reduce wind-induced vibration).

The other nice thing is that I can use different Op-tech straps with it by clipping it into the buckle system (lightweight strap, wrist strap, etc).

This is how I have the straps configured on all the 1-series bodies - right top strap loop to the bottom-side strap loop so that the camera hangs sideways. I can reach back, grab the camera and the strap stays out of my way. I have the RRS L-bracket mounted on the left/bottom side and I can slide the camera on the tripod without the strap crossing on top of things.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

All great suggestions, thanks to all of you again! I have a feeling I will try most or all of these eventually.


----------



## beckstoy (Oct 22, 2013)

When I started getting heavy bodies and white lenses, I went to a non-stock strap. This one has been awesome:

http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Utility-Strap/dp/B003T0EYVE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1382469254&sr=8-4&keywords=camera+shoulder+strap


----------



## 1kind (Oct 24, 2013)

I've reviewed BlackRapid, CarrySpeed, CustomSLR, Peak Design - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html

I loved CustomSLR but the strap was a little wide. Carry Speed straps were comfortable and they were compatible with Spider Holster but is now out of business because BlackRapid sued them. I have Peak Design Leash and it is currently my favorite strap. Its light weight, thin and doesn't dig into my shoulders with my gripped 5D3 and 24-70II.


----------



## pwp (Oct 25, 2013)

1kind said:


> I've reviewed BlackRapid, CarrySpeed, CustomSLR, Peak Design - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html
> 
> Carry Speed straps were comfortable and they were compatible with Spider Holster but is now out of business because BlackRapid sued them.



Yep, the CarrySpeed website is shut down.Wow! This is news. What was the basis of the BR claim? 
I would have thought SpiderHolster would have had more of a case against them. But BR? Tough.... 
I have four CarrySpeed straps and all the bits. I appreciated the SpiderHolster compatibility. Oh well.

-pw


----------



## 1kind (Oct 25, 2013)

pwp said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > I've reviewed BlackRapid, CarrySpeed, CustomSLR, Peak Design - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html
> ...


Same reason BR sued LumaLabs LumaLoop...it was a sling strap. I talked to the CEO of CarrySpeed as I wanted to see if they were going to be at PhotoPlus and didn't see them as an exhibitor. He told me over the phone about the situation. BR sued them in California since that is where they're based but CarrySpeed is in Texas. So CS has to fly to Cali everytime. CS isn't a big company so all the legal fees eventually took its toll on CS and they had to give up the fight. CS was sold off to an international company so the strap may be alive but not sold in the US.

If you look at the Sun Sniper, the same situation. You'll notice that you won't find anything in the US. You'll find them sold overseas. http://www.sun-sniper.com/de/haendler-welt.html

Joby has a sling strap but they have more money than BR so of course, they won't go after them. CustomSLR has a sling strap but it seems that BR is selling CSLR's M-Plate. So they may have some type of partnership or maybe BR doesn't see CSLR as a threat.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

beckstoy said:


> When I started getting heavy bodies and white lenses, I went to a non-stock strap. This one has been awesome:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/OP-TECH-USA-Utility-Strap/dp/B003T0EYVE/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1382469254&sr=8-4&keywords=camera+shoulder+strap



Kind of looks like this one doesn't have the narrow fabric strap like the Optech "pro strap" does...so I may try it, thank you. I may be sending the "pro strap" back...if it can't even make 3 lbs of camera including lens feel like nothing, then it's sort of a fail in my book. This was just wearing it on my neck, though.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

1kind said:


> I've reviewed BlackRapid, CarrySpeed, CustomSLR, Peak Design - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html
> 
> I loved CustomSLR but the strap was a little wide. Carry Speed straps were comfortable and they were compatible with Spider Holster but is now out of business because BlackRapid sued them. I have Peak Design Leash and it is currently my favorite strap. Its light weight, thin and doesn't dig into my shoulders with my gripped 5D3 and 24-70II.



Interesting...Ideally I'd like something that doesn't cost a lot.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

1kind said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > 1kind said:
> ...



That sounds like BR is in the business to sue people. I'd rather not support a company like that. Kind of absurd to think of themselves as the sole innovator in this arena, as if these other companies stole their idea. They couldn't all have stolen their idea, could they? I guess I better stop typing now, before I get sued for having an opinion.


----------



## pwp (Oct 25, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> That sounds like BR is in the business to sue people. I'd rather not support a company like that.


You're not kidding. I'd always subtly sensed an arrogance about BR that always stopped me short of getting on board with them. 
If you're listening BR, there is generally a sting in the tail with this style of over the top litigious drama. Watch out for the backlash!

pw


----------



## WPJ (Oct 25, 2013)

RLPhoto said:


> BR double strap and I take off one for single camera carry.



the optech is a great system, used it for 2 years mow with it converted to a sling with there kit, it holes either a 7d and 70-200 and grip or a 7d and a 300mm f2.8 is plus grip with no issues at all.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 25, 2013)

pwp said:


> If you're listening BR, there is generally a sting in the tail with this style of over the top litigious drama. Watch out for the backlash!



What you call over the top litigious, they may call patent infringement. Admittedly, I say that without knowing any of the details in these cases, but also from the perspective of working in an industry where blatant patent infringement and patent-busting lawsuits are commonplace. 

If you make money from your photography, is it ok if someone knowing infringes on your copyrights, and makes a profit from passing your work off as their own?


----------



## 1kind (Oct 25, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > I've reviewed BlackRapid, CarrySpeed, CustomSLR, Peak Design - http://www.1kindphotography.com/p/reviews_2.html
> ...


I would go with customslr or peak design. Peak design would be the cheapest of the bunch.


----------



## 1kind (Oct 25, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > If you're listening BR, there is generally a sting in the tail with this style of over the top litigious drama. Watch out for the backlash!
> ...


Patent infringement? Yes because they have the patent with the government. However as lumalabs and carry speed has stated, the concept is not new. Its been used before along with documentations and used for rifles. You may be able to find lumalabs findings and supporting evidence via the web. Lumalabs didn't even bother fighting the case because they didn't have the funds and just stopped selling their strap. However, they were smart and redesigned the strap.

Carry speed tried to put up a fight but the case just took too long and took all their resources for legal fees.

Also, none of these companies are copying BRs design nor does it even come close to resembling it. Luma loop has its own unique look and carry speed uses a ball but like spider holster. They don't even use a d-ring. But it seems blackrapid is suing on the bases of it being a sling strap. The concept has been done already. It's not new.

Its like me filing a patent for a wrist strap and was awarded it. Concept has been done but I have the patent and can sue whoever I want.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

1kind said:


> Interesting...Ideally I'd like something that doesn't cost a lot.


I would go with customslr or peak design. Peak design would be the cheapest of the bunch.
[/quote]

Thanks again very much for your advice, I probably will try them.


----------



## Janbo Makimbo (Oct 25, 2013)

You got a perfectly good strap whenyou bought the camera..for goodness sake!!


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

Janbo Makimbo said:


> You got a perfectly good strap whenyou bought the camera..for goodness sake!!



Nah, it's not perfect, far from it. I want a strap that feels like Bar Refaeli is giving me a neck massage...all very innocent of course...we would be playing checkers and watching Bugs Bunny!


----------



## 1kind (Oct 26, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> 1kind said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting...Ideally I'd like something that doesn't cost a lot.
> ...



Thanks again very much for your advice, I probably will try them.
[/quote]
No problem. And if you decide to try Peak Design, I have a coupon code on my site that gives you 10% off.


----------



## banana joe (Oct 26, 2013)

I really like the Sun Sniper Pro II, it's comfortable and does a great job.


----------



## JohnUSA (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh Bummer that Carry Speed was shutdown. I love my Carry Speed strap was thinking of getting another.


----------



## Shendo Photo (Oct 26, 2013)

This post is reassuring - I have the Peak Design leash with a T3i, but we just upgraded to a 5D3, and was slightly concerned with the weight and whether there was a more optimal recommendation. Clearly, there is a lot of preference here; I love the Leash already, glad to hear that it can support a lot of weight!


----------

